# 2 DAY TRANSFER?



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi..
I am not new to this journey, but I have just been told that my EC is going to be sooner than I had originally thought! 
What is worrying me is that normally my embryo's are at 3day, but this time they may be 2day..
Can anyone please tell me if they have had successful pregnancies at this stage!
I no that everyone is different, but i was just looking for an emotional boost! 
Many thanks...jenni01..x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had 2 day transfer on both my IVF's and have got pregnant on both!

So try not to worry and good luck! x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lully77! 
Thankyou so much for taking the time to send me that message!!
Congratulations on your babies hun..x
I feel a little bit better now and dare i say excited!! 
Thanks again..jen..x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

You're very welcome hun!

My clinic said that they had no better success rates at 3 day than 2 day so made the decision to only do 2 day transfers or 5 day (blasts) transfer (numbers allowing)

As there is no benefit to waiting the extra day they may as well be safely back inside you    

  it works for you this time    x


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

I also had a day 2 transfer..and look at the result! 

I had one 4 cell good embryo returned and one 3 cell below average. I really do believe that if they're going tpo develop they'll do so best where they're meant to be rather than in a cold and lonely lab  

Good luck!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

I replied to someone the other day on Peer Support board about day 2 transfers...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248629.0

There is little to no difference between success of a day 2 or a day 3 embie. All it's allowing is for the embryo to develop further and for embryologist to determine which is stronger if no clear front runners.

Lots of ladies have day 2 ET with success, it's a standard stage transfer, the same as day 3.

I've had day 2, day 3 and day 5 transfers. My first IVF was day 2 and yes, that was BFN but then I had 2 FETs, using the frozen embies from that 1st IVF and both FETs resulted in BFPs, albeit short-lived.....further than we've got with any of our 5 fresh cycles !

If day 2 transfers weren't successful then clinics wouldn't carry them out !  Have a look on this poll on Voting board and you'll see plenty of ladies who got BFPs from 2 day old embies....and if you use search tool you'll find lots more 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41267.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh Girls!! 
Thankyou!!..it means so much to me, I'm sure you understand my concerns!
This is my last go, so very nervous 
But you have given me hope and it really does mean alot, Thankyou..x 
Short of standing on my head for 2wks! i cant do any more! 
Once again congratulations and Thankyou..
luv jen..x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Minxy!
Thankyou for the link hun, i will check it out..
I hope luck shines on you too hun   
Its a steep hill but god damn it we will reach the top eh!!x
jen..x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm writing this with the result of my first cycle, 2 day single embryo transfer on my lap. She's nearly 3 weeks old and amazing. It does work, be positive! x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi HazelW!! 
Many thanks for your reply hun and congratulatios!! 
As you can see by the time of my posting the restless nerves are kicking in! 
But with what you have said and the other girl's as well, it has given me more hope!!
Thanks again..
Jen.x


----------



## The_Scenic_Route (Sep 9, 2010)

Im glad you asked this because I have not been given EC dates, when I tried to work it out myself day 3 was at the weekend so I figured it would be a 2 day or a 5 day transfer (neither of which seemed ideal). This is a lovely thread to stumble across, and has made me feel much more possitive.


----------



## Coombiesgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I had my egg collection yesterday-14 eggs, called me today only 3 fertilised and egg transfer tomorrow. I am really worried because that makes it a second day transfer, what are may chances of success? This is my first IVF attempt by the way.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hello! we had 8 eggs collected, 3 mature and only 1 fertilised - also had a 2 day transfer and as you can see from my signature i'm waiting for LO to arrive any day now! If it's obvious to them at this stage which embie(s) they will put back out of the 3, it's better for them to be in your body than in a petri dish. honestly try to not worry (easier said than done I know!) plenty of women get pregnant on 2 day transfers.
good luck xxxx


----------



## Coombiesgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello Kendykay, thanks for your reply, and so happy for you that you had a BFP, I feel so much better now that I know that it worked for someone even with early transfer so I still have hope


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Coombsa

I only had 3 eggs out of 17 follies and only 1 fertilised, they decided on a 2 day transfer as they prefer the egg to be in it's natural environment rather than in a dish - My one and only egg gave me a   this week. It really is quality not quantity - I was so down about my rsults and practically wrote this cycle off and was ready to book a holiday for next month

Try and look at it as all the PMA is going into your few eggs rather than having to share it out between a bumper crop therefore the quality isn't as good - I see loads of   with top grade blasts, keep your chin up and keep positive


----------



## Coombiesgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Hiya Louise2930, thank you for positive feedback, it really helps I'm trying not toe be too negative and learning that it worked for you ladies gives me strengths , congratulation on your BFP, best of luck with the pregnancy.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey

i had my egg collection on 16th march,11 eggs 7 fertilised but only 2 could be used and i had my transfer on the 18th march and now im 17 weeks pregnant..

  

good luck hun

Jenna xx


----------

